# Exporting Lumber - New Requirements



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Special Alert from the USDA APHIS Concerning Exports*

The USDA APHIS has recently updated their policy concerning the acceptable proof of treatment for hardwood lumber shipments to obtain a Phytosanitary Certificate (PC). Below is an excerpt from the document that was circulated yesterday to the industry explaining the written policy that will be inserted into the Export Manual to be published later this year. If you have any questions concerning the new regulations please contact your local ACO or NHLA.

NHLA is now offering an Annual Kiln Certification to satisfy the requirement of KD Verification, Section 1, Appendix c of the below policy as well as the Kiln Drying Certification that has been in place for several years.

"The certification of Heat Treated (HT) and Kiln Dried (KD) lumber has not always been consistent. A variety of practices around the country have been applied to export certification. For example, KD/HT treatments have previously been verified based on: the MOU established between PPQ and the American Lumber Standard Committee (ALSC); Mill Certification Programs; affidavits; or other documentation provided by the exporter. The purpose of this document is to provide options for certification, provide appendixes with samples of KD and HT Inspection Company Marks, and to eliminate inconsistencies with addressing HT/KD information on phytosanitary certificates. The following procedures are acceptable for issuing phytosanitary certificates and recording the HT/KD treatment in the treatment section of the certificate:

KD Verification:
1. Hardwood
a. An ACO will conduct a visual inspection, verify the KD marks on the wood or cover, and measure the moisture content to ensure it is below 20%. The marks must be from companies listed in Appendix 1 and specifically display KD.
OR
b. A facility operates under the MOU PPQ has with the National Hardwood Lumber Association (NHLA); Phytosanitary certification is based on the treatment certificate provided by the facility (See Appendix 2). Shipments are subject to random phytosanitary inspection.
OR
c. An ACO verifies the treatment meets the required temperature and duration at the facility, as outlined in chapter 7 of the Dry Kiln Operators Manual. The facility must provide a copy of a kiln certification (calibration) performed in the last year and validation of low moisture content. Phytosanitary certification is based on the verification of kiln inspection, the ACO's verification of treatment, recorded results, and the provided validation of moisture content."


----------



## DKMD (Aug 28, 2013)

That seems a little over the top to me, but then I'm not familiar with the regulations prior to this change. Although not listed, I'm guessing there's a nice little fee associated with becoming an accredited kiln.:dash2:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2013)

It won't affect 99% of us here. Small boxes like most send will fly under the radar.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 28, 2013)

Sounds like fees and limiting who gets to send wood out of the country. less then 20%??? this time of year- my air dry is below 10-sometimes 6 or 7- 20% is what I would call almost green.........


----------



## jimmyjames (Aug 28, 2013)

Hmmmm, I wonder if the veneer log exporters will be affected? Or if its just for lumber?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2013)

These rules are not a drastic change and will not limit anyone. It won't affect the big companies at all and if I ship another crate to Europe I won't even see a difference in paperwork or price.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 28, 2013)

It's the government and they really really need more redundant paperwork cause they obviously do not have enough.
I did a LEED job- strict LEED job. We had to account for and document what we did with all scrap and leftover materials. We-plasterers are very messy- the nature of the work. We put visqueen over everything to protect and then cleaned what got through. It was a cement plaster outside job so it was extra messy. We also had fancy interior work. In one of the meetings 2 people insisted on positive prove in the next meetings as to why I could not reuse masking materials. before meeting I masked part of floor- and brought used materials into meeting and stretched it out. There was no more discussion. 
All submittals had to be electronic to save paper- which was a good Idea- but in the end all agencies needed 2 paper copies to verify electronic copies- :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: In the end there was more paperwork created by preventing paperwork then any job I ever did. The government accomplished it's true purpose- to perpetuate itself.


----------



## Darkmoorwoods (Aug 28, 2013)

More industry killing regulations bent on destroying what is left of free enterprise


----------

